

How to be Happy - zeynalov
http://www.vusal.me/essays/how-to-be-happy/

======
herval
"Starting a startup will make them not only rich but also happy"

A bit naive, no?

~~~
lwhalen
ditto the 'have children' comment. I've consciously chosen not to reproduce,
after having the equivalent of a 'dry run' for raising kids for a few years,
and I certainly couldn't see myself ever being happy as a parent.

~~~
herval
granted, having your own kids and raising someone else's _might_ feel very
different. I don't have experience with actual kids, but I do with dogs: my
dog is always perfect and precious, whereas anyone else's dog is just annoying
in a matter of hours... :-)

